# Hudson Hornet body



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

Anyone make a resin body of the Hudson Hornet and if so what chassis does it fit. Thanks, Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this is a Hudson Hornet (3rd on the right + 4th on the left. The list says it fits a LWB TYCO, but you could possibly come up with a divorced front axle method with a T Jet...

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id32.html


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Assuming you want HO scale.......Tyco makes one or you can find a plastic body for adlibbing from a cereal box toy or key chain.

------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The TYCO/Matell Doc Hudson car comes up on EBAY often is you are interested in that.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> The TYCO/Matell Doc Hudson car comes up on EBAY often is you are interested in that.


I've removed (repainted) the Pacer & Gremlin "CARS" version's eyes...
may need a slight retouch on grill, or just use the "Characterization"
as "Damage" like I did 4 mine (Pizza-Delivery-Wars editions) ;-) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Roger Corrie made one a few years back. Don't know if he could still cast one for you. It fits a T-Jet chassis & looks good.


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

How do I get in touch with Roger? Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This be him.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=12334

He hasn't been around very much lately, and if he has been casting, he hasn't be showing what he's been up to... He did a series of different old Indy type cars, but that was years ago.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I gave my Hudson Masters to MEV don't know if I have any boxed up in my stuff or not

Roger Corrie


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

Roger, are you going to check to see if you have one of the Hornet bodies? Let me know. Thanks, Joe


----------

